# Can I lay mulch over rock?



## diyimk

I've got a back yard full of ugly, boring grey rock. The plastic lining on the bottom has holes and every year we have weeds poking through. 

I would like to remove some rock and for the remaining rocks I was thinking of just throwing fabric and mulch on top. Is this feasible?

I can't imagine how much it would cost to have all the rocks professionally removed. 

BTW, what is the easiest form of removing rock? 

-Melissa


----------



## downunder

I presume these rocks are part of your landscaping? How many are a yard full and what size are they?


> I was thinking of just throwing fabric and mulch on top


I'm guessing not very big, but on the other hand I would think that rocks for landscaping would be more like boulders unless they were something in the genre of very large mulch or a dry creek bed.
Maybe put some groups of plants in between some of the rocks.
Photo?


----------



## Beth777

How big is the area that's covered? Is it a type of little gravel rocks? That really doesn't sound very interesting. 

Stray weeds coming up through plastic can be sprayed with weed killer every year....

Do you have an ultimate landscaping goal in mind? Depending on how big the area is, and what you'd like to do with it, there could be lots of great ideas that would be more interesting that grey rocks. 

If the area is kinda small, you could put down a brick patio that would make a nice spot for some lawn/picnic furniture. Just yesterday I saw a fabulous round brick patio made with red brick. I think the existing gravel could become part of the patio.... 

You could build in some raised beds for flowers or for a few tomato plants. Add some giant pots for planting flowers. Bring in a park bench. Put in a couple of well-chosen shrubs and some perennials. Add a shepherd's hook for a spot for a hanging basket of flowers... a sundial...

You could put lots of variety and beauty out there!

I think if you decide to put down landscaping fabric over the rock, and then mulch over that, you will have to keep adding more mulch as time goes on...in an ongoing cycle.


----------



## needhelpbad

*Sure, you could.*

There are lots of ideas that might work, and be better than simply using mulch. But assuming that your talking about small gravel/pea stone type of rocks, the answer your question is yes... you could just put fabric over the rock, and cover that with mulch. The extra layer of fabric would discourage weeds, but you may still have some push through. Drainage/water flow issues may be a factor depending on a number of factors, but shouldn't be a big deal.


----------



## downunder

> I've got a back yard full of ugly, boring grey rock
> How many are a yard full and what size are they?How big is the area that's covered?
> Is it a type of little gravel rocks?
> But assuming that your talking about small gravel/pea stone type of rocks,


 
diyimk?


----------



## zeuss0101

*Laying mulch over rocks*

I have a huge backyard and planning to fix it for my son's party. I have about 3000 square feet of gravel the size of a ping pong ball and would like to cover them with mulch. Removing the rocks would be a pain in the back. What would be the best way to go about it? Please help! Would it be comfortable to walk on? Do I still have to lay a sheet over the rocks before putting the mulch? I also have 4 dogs. Would this be workable? Since we're having the party in the backyard I wanted to have a comfortable area for my guest. Please help! By the way, I am getting the mulch for free from the city.


----------



## joecaption

How would anyone know with out a picture?
Fabric is not going to stop weeds from growing.
I see know way adding mulch over a stone suface would ever be a surface you would want to walk on.


----------



## paulsmith544

Yes you can put it on the rock. if your have bought and its not stolen if it`s your own then you can put it any where you like.


----------



## HandiMandy

How averse to the idea of strangers coming over to get it? If someone put a Craigslist ad up for free landscaping gravel like that, haul your own, I'd go get a bunch.

You'd have to think about how many weirdos are out there though. Maybe see if anyone you know would like it?


----------

